# Wtb: Keystone Outback 21Rs Or 23Rs



## southern gentleman (Oct 10, 2009)

trailer needs to be smoke and pet free!!!!!!

send pics and info and price to : [email protected]


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

FYI, the 210RS and 230RS have only been built for the 2009 and 2010 model years. The 21RS and 23RS were built prior to that. You might have a hard time finding a used one.


----------



## southern gentleman (Oct 10, 2009)

send pics to :[email protected]


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Mine is for sale!
2004 21rs every possible option from factory.
Absolutely love it!
Asking $10,000 (As clean as an 04 can be!)
Try get pics out.
Brian


----------

